# Dissertation Documentary about human body helping others!



## AlexB (Mar 15, 2016)

Hello,  I am a student at Southampton Solent Univerity. I am working on my dissertation project about the ways human body can be used to help others, which includes IVF as well.

I am looking for people to speak to about their experience. It does not matter if you are just thinking about it, waiting for a donor, going to treatment or if you already are a happy parent of your baby. 

I want to offer complex look into the process of IVF and to show it in a good way as I came across a lot of negative opinions from women who could not have their baby on their own but were hesitant to use donor egg as well.

I am happy to maintain your anonymity if you wish for me to do so. 

If you think you would be willing have a chat with me about your experience please contact me on my email adrress: [email protected]


----------

